# glock 33 or 32



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,who has fired the G32 and the G33? and what are your opinions.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

G32 is the better choice, unless:

- you absolutely NEED a pistol smaller than the G32, and

- you have the skills to shoot a rather obnoxious short-sight-radius sub-compact pistol well, AND

- you can afford to practice regularly with it.


Same basic rules apply to the G23 and G27 in .40 caliber.


----------



## MrGlock45 (Dec 15, 2012)

I own 2 of each all in the Gen 4 flavor. They are both excellent guns, and extremely accurate as well. I do use the Pearce plus 2 on the G33 mags, and they give me much better control in handling. IMHO
You can't go wrong with either one. The G32 is a compact and should not be difficult to conceal, but the G33 is obviously a bit smaller and might be a better choice for conceal carry. I carry both at the same time, primary and secondary, so I can truly say, no problem to CCW of either of them.
You will enjoy them very much, and I don't think they recoil as badly as the 40 S & W.

As always, stay safe.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks for the input guys,my brother owns agen3 33,and I'm looking foreward to trying it.I own a G19 and the 32 should handle about the same,but a little snappier.anyone experienced both guns for comparison?meaning the recoil between G19 and G32


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I no longer own both, but I have fired a G19 and a G32 side-by-side, and as you said, the G32 will be a bit snappier, but also significantly louder. I assume you have a good source for ammunition in these ammo-starved times? If not, you might want to look into that before buying, as I did not see any .357 SIG ammo on shelves at any of my local stores for over a year, ending just last month, and it's still very rare around these parts.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

I shot the G33 today,and I've decided,I need to own one, my brother summed it up,"its not as snappy as a hot 9mm round"which it actually is,it just seems to push back more,which is a different,but acceptable experiencebrokenimage


----------



## MrGlock45 (Dec 15, 2012)

Check Georgia Arms for availability. Their "canned heat" is 125 gr fmj rated at 1300 fps. Last shipment that I got was, $165/500 rounds plus shipping. I think it worked out to about $18.50 for 50 rounds for the range. That's not bad at all in my opinion. They also have Speer 125 gr GDHP, and they are rated at 1400 fps. I believe last time I checked, they were about $60/100 rounds. For self defense ammo, that is priced pretty good.
You will love the G33, great little gun with a huge bang..haha

As always, stay safe.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I got a G33 the other day. I only have 100 rounds through it so far (Georgia Arms is still $165/500 rounds) arrives tomorrow. The gun lets you know when it goes off but I don't think it has the snap of a .40. I need to do something about the trigger (it's crisp but heavy), but when I do my part the gun is very accurate and it conceals beautifully.


----------



## WhiskeyBravo (May 26, 2014)

I know this is a month old but I'll play lol.....I have a Glock 27 Gen 2.5 and had the Glock 32 Gen 3. Sold the Glock 32 all because I do not know why. Still wondering why I did it lol. Both firearms are great and ammunition is not that bad to purchase or find, like all the 357SIG haters out there say it is. Have the Glock 33 barrel in my 27 and use it all the time. When CT was somewhat pretty good with their firearm laws I picked up some Glock 33 11/12 round magazines for it. I will not "register" magazines so they had to be dealt with. Now I'm using regular ten round magazines for it, I like the "simulated" full grip. Recoil is subjective and for me its around the same as a +p 9mm, just easier to control. I would not call it "snappy" either. Really like this firearm and will pick up either another Glock 32 or a Glock 20. Yes, I know a Glock 20 is not 357SIG.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,thanks for the input,I'm buying the G33,just a matter of time [$], and also thanks for the ammo info,those are insane prices compared to the gun shops where I live, about 45 /50 cents for FMJ rounds,and over $1 for JHP all my shooting buddys are boycotting these shops.Me also. Thanks guys, Be cool,be safe,and take heed in the always wonderful quotes from uncle Ted "Gun control means putting the second bullet through the first hole"


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> I no longer own both, but I have fired a G19 and a G32 side-by-side, and as you said, the G32 will be a bit snappier, but also significantly louder. I assume you have a good source for ammunition in these ammo-starved times? If not, you might want to look into that before buying, as I did not see any .357 SIG ammo on shelves at any of my local stores for over a year, ending just last month, and it's still very rare around these parts.


I am like you haven't seen a box in a local store in a long time but no worries there is plenty online!!! Cabelas has 600 rds for $240 with free shipping, luckygunner and ammoman always have plenty and I just bought a case from Underwood yesterday! So the only shortage of 357 Sig would be in our respective areas!


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just an update on the G33, I put a Lone Wolf ported barrel on it and it makes quite a difference in felt recoil, it also allows you to shoot lead bullets. The down side is that if you have a holster that fits the G33, the ported barrel will stick out the end, no big deal until you fire a couple of magazines quickly and then reholster, that barrel is HOT


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Billy113 said:


> I shot the G33 today,and I've decided,I need to own one, my brother summed it up,"its not as snappy as a hot 9mm round"which it actually is,it just seems to push back more,which is a different,but acceptable experiencebrokenimage


The issue isn't whether one is snappier than the other. The question is can you shoot as well with one over the other. If you can, no worries, but as it has been stated, you're going to have a hard time finding .357 sig, and when you do it will be expensive. So my question would be why do you "HAVE" to own one? Is it an impulse buy, or a practical buy? I've gone through the full gambit of ammo from the .380 to the .45, and I carry the Glock 19 Gen4 with a Glock 42 as a back up, and in some instances, I carry the Glock 42 as a primary. The thing you need to ask yourself is what can I shoot most effectively with b/c in our world, unless you're going to be encountering gun fights routinely, it really does not matter what you carry as much as it does can you hit the target with what you carry.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

A-men on hitting the target. Ammo is around and not all that bad, but not as cheap as 9mm, but then I don't know many 9mm's that push a 124gr bullet at 1350-1400 fps either.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have to ''have" one,I want to own one,great ballistics, replicates the 125 GR S&W .357 mag,and I just shot one recently,clustering 6 shots inside the [email protected] 33 ft


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Billy113 said:


> I don't have to ''have" one,I want to own one,great ballistics, replicates the 125 GR S&W .357 mag,and I just shot one recently,clustering 6 shots inside the [email protected] 33 ft


Very well.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Billy113 said:


> I don't have to ''have" one,I want to own one,great ballistics, replicates the 125 GR S&W .357 mag,and I just shot one recently,clustering 6 shots inside the [email protected] 33 ft


Well said. I'm finally getting a Glock . . . 32, just because :mrgreen:


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good for you. You can get a Lone Wolf 9mm barrel and Glock 19 magazines and you have a Glock 19. If you get the threaded barrel you can put a can on it and have lots of quiet fun. Just don't try running full power .357 Sig's through a can, mine at least, spits at me and it's probably hard on the suppressor as well.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Sgt45 said:


> Good for you. You can get a Lone Wolf 9mm barrel and Glock 19 magazines and you have a Glock 19. If you get the threaded barrel you can put a can on it and have lots of quiet fun. Just don't try running full power .357 Sig's through a can, mine at least, spits at me and it's probably hard on the suppressor as well.


Thanks Sgt. Appreciate the tip. Finally decided to have one, since the grip angle changed and just plain want another .357Sig.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

My brand spankin new 32 came in today instead of Fri and I'm pretty excited. Have 500rds coming in Fri which gives me (so far ) a total of 1000. Mixed it all up with Am Eagle 125, Speer Lawman 125, and Federal HST 125. So between my new 32 and my Sig 229 Dark Elite .357, it should be fun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SHOOT said:


> My brand spankin new 32 came in today instead of Fri and I'm pretty excited. Have 500rds coming in Fri which gives me (so far ) a total of 1000. Mixed it all up with Am Eagle 125, Speer Lawman 125, and Federal HST 125. So between my new 32 and my Sig 229 Dark Elite .357, it should be fun.


It'll be a spirited (and loud) little beast, but I've often been surprised at how well the various .357 SIG caliber pistols shoot, given decent ammo and a competent operator.

Enjoy, and let us know how you like it!


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> It'll be a spirited (and loud) little beast, but I've often been surprised at how well the various .357 SIG caliber pistols shoot, given decent ammo and a competent operator.
> 
> Enjoy, and let us know how you like it!


Thanks DJ and can't wait. I'll be anxious to compare it to my Sig 229 Dark Elite .357 also. Like the way it feels already. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are the proof pics of my new Glock 32 Gen4. Love it already . . .




























and with one of my new Sigs, a 229 Dark Elite .357/.40 . . .


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You're not gonna shoot it with those 9mm rounds scattered around it in the third photo, are you? Not sure how well that would work out... :mrgreen:


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> You're not gonna shoot it with those 9mm rounds scattered around it in the third photo, are you? Not sure how well that would work out... :mrgreen:


Glocks are supposedly very durable though, right? However . . . I won't be loadin it with those (ha). I have some different bullets for it, as I've now corrected above :smt023.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like Gold Dots; great choice!


----------

